# Best Z77 Motherboard



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys.. which one of these you think is the best Z77 motherboard ? Please add any other motherboard that I may have missed.
I've mixed all the flagships and high end offerings together so that we can factor in cost to performance ratio.

ASRock Z77 Extreme 6
ASRock Fatality Z77
ASRock Z77 OC Formula
Asus Maximus V Extreme
Asus Maximus V Formula
Asus Maximus V Gene
Asus P8Z7-V Deluxe
Asus P8Z7-V Pro
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB
GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7
Gigbyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Intel DZ77RE-75K
MSI Z77 Mpower
MSI Z77A-GD65


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

am sure most of the people here will go with the cheapest one as most VFM(telling from experience)
My pick:
G1 Sniper 3
Maximus V Formula
P8Z77 V premium(Feature wise..haven't tested the performance)
P8Z77 V Deluxe(feature+performance)
Z77 OC Formula(although VRm still has some problems but looks pretty sweet) and yes i do test Asrock boards...sometimes pick em up with my own money..sadly they fail to impress me on the performance side..maybe am too picky.
UP7 is not available here..has a talk with GB..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

Ye... VFM means the cheapest for most people.. lol.

The ASRock Z77 OC Formula really looks interesting, reviews are also good about it. It retails at 17k on flipkart... full 4k less than Asus Formula. I'm absolutely happy with Asus though 
Last time around I also had picked up a ASRock Z7 7 Extreme 6 ... feature wise it was good but disappointed me with its build quality and very bad RMA experience with Digicare. Its now sitting pretty in one my friends rigs.

ARock Z77 OC reviews -
ASRock Z77 OC Formula (Intel Z77) Motherboard Review - Final Thoughts :: TweakTown USA Edition
ASRock Z77 OC Formula Review » Page 12 - Conclusion - Overclockers Club
ASRock Z77 OC Formula Review: LGA 1155 Mainboard for Overclocking and Breaking Records. Page 9 - X-bit labs


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 30, 2012)

i would vote for the extreme and the formula !!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

According to the spaces & the price, Asus Maximus V Extreme seems to teh best pf the lineup.

P.S. Consider changing thread title, otherwise I smell flame war coming up.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

How to change the title ? or only mods can do it? Lets change it to "Top Z77 Motherboards"


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Maximus V Extreme, period.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Maximus V Extreme and Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 are the most expensive mobos out there. Extreme costs 6k more than Formula. That's the premium Asus is charging to get 4way GFX support and on-board Thuderbolt.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> According to the spaces & the price, Asus Maximus V Extreme seems to teh best pf the lineup.
> 
> P.S. Consider changing thread title, otherwise I smell flame war coming up.



dont think so....already posted some stuffs in reference to queries raised by vkl...if ppl can read they wont war over the point..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah... lets keep the thread enjoyable and have fruitfull discussions. We can alwasy keep "flaming" people at bay


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

and if they come..bring it on 
but in all seriousness...put your inputs guys...


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 30, 2012)

asus sabertooth, as it has a motherboard shield


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

Its out of stock almost everywhere. True Sabertooth has a lot going for it especially the chipset cooling perfromance due to shielding and pricing of 18k but then it lacks wifi module and a PLX chip. Asus should have used a better audio chip than ALC892. They have used ALC898 in P8Z77 mobos.

Pros
1. Unique looks due to shielding
2. Pricing
3. Chipset cooling
4. Feature reach

Cons
1. Availability
2. Lack of Wi-fi at this price
3. Lack of PLX chip
4. Audio Chip


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

You plan to get the mobo in India or plan to import it from USA?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm planning to buy in India itself. But that's a hidden agenda here... shhh... we are discussing the top z77 mobos.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> I'm planning to buy in India itself. But that's a hidden agenda here... shhh... we are discussing the top z77 mobos.



Then I think you should think about the price performence ratio.
Z77 Formula is priced at a point where z77 extreme should be priced at (IMO).
Take a look at Asrock z77 OC formula,
Asus P8Z77 Deluxe.

If budget is not a problem, then it is another matter.  Don't look anything beyond Z77 extreme. Brand value and name matters. hehe.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

err....with the stuff they put inside the extreme...the pricing is ok..someone going in heavy with LN2 and extreme solutions will love the stuffs thats inside the extreme..


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> err....with the stuff they put inside the extreme...the pricing is ok..someone going in heavy with LN2 and extreme solutions will love the stuffs thats inside the extreme..



Oh yes. I can't blame Asus though. I should blame dollar-rupee exchange rate.
And where is the like button in the forum?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

use the alternatives


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

I wont be going in for LN2. So zeroing on Maximus V Formula or ASRock Z77 OC. Asus has gained my thumbs up after using their MVG and DCII, but my friend had bad RMA experience with the ASRock Extreme 6 mobo which I bought and he is using. We had to wait for 2 months to get it replaced.
Related to P8Z77V-Deluxe... I think Formula and this mobo are same except colors. Layout is exact same as well. Yesterday I had discussion on this with "HiVizMan" of ROG forums and he was of this opinion as well.

ASRock Z77 OC formula seems to a very good deal @ 17332 all inclusive  ... tempted 
*www.flipkart.com/asrock-z77-oc-formula-motherboard/p/itmdczynzgvwy5by?pid=MBDDCNRER4XWHX7H&ref=98b98e8b-700c-4c34-9686-8b3eca81898b


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

OC formula look pretty good..and with inputs from nickshih himself..its supposed to do magic


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

So is it really a competitor to Maximus V Formula ? or Formula is in another league ?
You have tested Formula and Deluxe yourself, what are your thoughts ? Shall ASRock be given a chance once again? OC formula is whole 4k less than maximus v Formula


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 30, 2012)

See...i cant really say for sure..but if you are ready to take the plunge i wont stop ya.
it all boils down to personal preference now....nothing can shake that.

Formula is awesome and upgrading from gene you would definitely like it..as for the deluxe its a complete gaming+entertainment platform..so take whatever suites ur pocket 
hoping it wont be misquoted -_-


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 30, 2012)

P8Z77-V DELUXE is VFM IMO It has Wifi Go! ,Qfan Xpert 2 ,DDR3 RAM speed upto 2800 MHz and other blah blah


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Shall ASRock be given a chance once again? OC formula is whole 4k less than maximus v Formula



Nope! Reliability & brand name matters most.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 1, 2013)

According to my hands on experience Asus Maximus V Formula and GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 are the winners. GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 is the most adorable and rock solid Z77 board out there. Truly a Legend.
But I doubt about its release in India though.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 1, 2013)

You ought to add ASROCK Z77 Extreme 6 and ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, followed by Gigabyte's UD3H and UD5H. 

Its not always the premium boards are the best, let alone good. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

u have an UP7? pics plz  i so want dat motherbaords


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 1, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> u have an UP7? pics plz  i so want dat motherbaords


Do let me know where I've mentioned that!


----------



## Myth (Jan 1, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Do let me know where I've mentioned that!



I think he is referring to post#26 by techdabangg.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> You ought to add ASROCK Z77 Extreme 6 and ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, followed by Gigabyte's UD3H and UD5H.
> 
> Its not always the premium boards are the best, let alone good. Just my 2 cents.



i think there was some restriction on the no of poll options


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

techdabangg said:


> According to my hands on experience Asus Maximus V Formula and GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 are the winners. GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 is the most adorable and rock solid Z77 board out there. Truly a Legend.
> But I doubt about its release in India though.



Oh, you have hands on experience of UP7? 
DO post some pics so all of can see how good the board actually is!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Do let me know where I've mentioned that!



err...not you


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

I won't be able to give you the pics since they are copyrighted now. Can't disclose much here. And in any case its now released in India as well -

GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD Z77X-UP7


----------



## baluthebear (Jan 3, 2013)

Asus Maximus V Extreme


----------

